# Can I do heat transfers with my HP Officejet Pro K8600 printer?



## lovebaseball62 (Jul 9, 2008)

Can I do heat transfers with my HP Officejet Pro K8600 printer? I am new to the transfer process, so any help is appreciated....I have the Hix 20d heat press....want to use my HP Officejet K8600 , if I can, to do heat transfers....
Your advice?
thanks


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the specific model you mention, but I can tell you I use HP's to print transfers. What you need to know about the ink is this:

If your printer uses 1 black cartridge, and 1 tri-color cartridge, the black is pigment ink, and the tri-color is dye ink. The only color HP's inks are those for the printers that take the seperate color inks.

If you're using a tri-color cartridge, expect more and faster fading of your image if the colors in the design are light. Darker colors (that have more black in them) will last longer.

Having said that, my experience has been that the images hold up very well in spite of the fact that the color cartridge is dye.


----------



## mb (Feb 22, 2008)

On that same note (knowing more about HP ink than we do) can you use ink refills, say from Walgreens that we use on our HP printer to do heat transfers?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I would not advise using third party refilled cartridges for transfers. I have no idea what type or quality of ink that is.

I would stick with the HP Vivera inks, at least for your transfers. I know that they're more expensive, but you can build that expense into the price of the t-shirt...in other words, consider that cost when figuring out your mark-up.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You have a large format printer with sep. carts and they are dye based inks. You need to get pigment inks and you will be good to go for transfers.


----------



## lovebaseball62 (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, so I need to get cartridges that aren't the ones recommended for the officejet k8600? 




MotoskinGraphix said:


> You have a large format printer with sep. carts and they are dye based inks. You need to get pigment inks and you will be good to go for transfers.


----------

